# Houston, TX Shows?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The Reliant shows? The naughty Flipster and I will be there two days for obedience! (and for shopping LOL)

I'll be in Mississippi two weeks before that for his first time in novice


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

The show is a lot of fun. They have a lot of things for the general public as well: Meet the Breed, art contests, demos, and in the past Animal Planet has filmed there. Usually over the 4 days they have 40,000 people attend. Not to mention great shopping.

If you're an exhibitor, make sure to park in the lot closest to the grooming area. You can buy a multi-day in out pass which makes it easy. As it gets closer to the date, you can go to the website: Reliant Park World Series of Dog Shows to get more info.

The Houston club has a very nice Specialty on Thursday, not sure if they're doing a raffle this year.

Ann
Dallas


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

luvgld7 said:


> The show is a lot of fun. They have a lot of things for the general public as well: Meet the Breed, art contests, demos, and in the past Animal Planet has filmed there. Usually over the 4 days they have 40,000 people attend. Not to mention great shopping.
> 
> If you're an exhibitor, make sure to park in the lot closest to the grooming area. You can buy a multi-day in out pass which makes it easy. As it gets closer to the date, you can go to the website: Reliant Park World Series of Dog Shows to get more info.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! Yes, already have a hotel booked (been booked for months). I am super excited! Only bad thing is, I can not be anywhere around my girl. So, I have to hide while she is showing!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

well you certainly wont have trouble finding a place to hide! Come see me down in the obedience area at some point!

I got the premium in today. I always say it should be called a premium BOOK. 168 pages is a bit much. And thats just for breed and obedience/rally info. Imagine if they included all the activities like agility and flyball in there!

You have to pay to park every time you reenter, so if you think you will want to leave and come back on the same day get the parking pass. I just stay the whole day until Im ready to leave.

Food is ridiculously expensive ad not all that great. And on the weekend the lines will be really long. We often sneak our own food in.

I make it a point to only go thursday and friday because I dont like big crowds and by the time Sunday comes around my female will not walk on the disgusting grass.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Jodie,

I will pm you when it gets closer as far as where to come find ya! I am sure I will be there all day. I have friends in our local kennel club with various dogs! Can't wait!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I was at the Dallas show today, and was told the Houston show is fabulous. Maybe I need to find a way to pull it off--just to see the Goldens in action!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I was at the Dallas show today, and was told the Houston show is fabulous. Maybe I need to find a way to pull it off--just to see the Goldens in action!


 
My girl was there today! I do not expect to get anything! I had to pull her for the san antonio and houston shows because she is in heat and BLOWING COAT like crazy. And to top that all off...she started chewing her front legs 2 days ago :uhoh:!! So, needless to say...I have someone bringing her home for me sunday morning and we will work on her coat and obedience titles before the next big show at the end of August! I am still going to the houston shows...Hopefully I will not spend too much money : !!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Kimberley, you should definitely try to go, it is so much fun and there is no other show like it anywhere around here.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

One of my vendors will be there selling magnets. Valeria with Barkingham Palace.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I of know a couple people that will be there. One of them will be in novice with Filly's brother.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Anyone coming to the San Antonio shows?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I was, but had to pull my girl out :-(!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

kfayard said:


> My girl was there today! I do not expect to get anything! I had to pull her for the san antonio and houston shows because she is in heat and BLOWING COAT like crazy. And to top that all off...she started chewing her front legs 2 days ago :uhoh:!! So, needless to say...I have someone bringing her home for me sunday morning and we will work on her coat and obedience titles before the next big show at the end of August! I am still going to the houston shows...Hopefully I will not spend too much money : !!!!


Awwww- she was in Dallas, ha?! I wondered what people did if their girls went into heat and there was a show. Poor baby--I hope she stops that leg chewing! I've heard the shopping is great--I'm afraid I'd be right there with you spending way too much money!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Louisiana-

If I didn't want to go for the whole week, would there be certain days that you would recommend. I really want to see the Goldens in Conformation. I am new to the whole dog show thing--do Goldens show every day at certain times, or only certain days? It would also be fun to see the Goldens in Obedience and Agility, but Conformation is a priority for me.




Loisiana said:


> Kimberley, you should definitely try to go, it is so much fun and there is no other show like it anywhere around here.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Awwww- she was in Dallas, ha?! I wondered what people did if their girls went into heat and there was a show. Poor baby--I hope she stops that leg chewing! I've heard the shopping is great--I'm afraid I'd be right there with you spending way too much money!


Yep, she was shown and actually got 4th yesterday in a open out of 15. So, not bad for having no coat  

Let me know if you will be going to Houston!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Louisiana-
> 
> If I didn't want to go for the whole week, would there be certain days that you would recommend. I really want to see the Goldens in Conformation. I am new to the whole dog show thing--do Goldens show every day at certain times, or only certain days? It would also be fun to see the Goldens in Obedience and Agility, but Conformation is a priority for me.


Thursday is the Speciality! I just checked the breed count for Houston show for 

Thursday:
104 GOLD RET 37-47- 12-2
Friday:
96 GOLD RET 35-44- 13-1
Saturday:
92 GOLD RET 34-41- 13-1
Sunday:
89 GOLD RET 34-39- 13-3

**All shows are a 5 point major** Anyday would be good to see the goldens in conformation! :


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Kimberley,

You could have entered Bella in the beginner puppy conformation show..I think it was Sunday. It is a 4 to 6 month age group. They do not get points from this class, but it is new and set it up to get the pup used to the ring and other dogs and great experience for new pup  I will be entering my boy, when he is old enough. Not all shows do it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The judging schedule should be released Wednesday. The conformation judging for goldens will be at a specific time each day. Goldens in agilty or obedience will be throughout the day based on what level they are at.

I think Friday is the best day for spectators. Everything is going on by then but it is not as packed wth people from the public as it will be Sat and Sun.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG! I saw her!! I think I remember too--because her coat was a bit blown--or whatever you said. I was so happy to see her place! Congratulations! arty: I am such a dork! Please forgive my terminology slips!

One of my breeder's dogs got BOS on Friday. Ch Dogwoods Bright Morning Star. I was bummed I could't go today and I can't go tomorrow either--I have a golden rescue fund-raiser to work. I am hoping a few other dogs of breeder friends/friends are able to get some points. (is that how you say it?) We are thinking about getting a show-potential puppy from Glengowan--they were competing, but didn't win anything on Friday. They recently had a litter by one of their girls and Leo, Ch Summits The Titanic, Leo. We'll see. I want to take my time and make a really good decision---if I decide to go the show route to begin with. Stiff competition!! 

Bella wasn't a show-potential puppy. We got her for a family pet, but I'd love to get some titles on her perhaps in Obedience, Field, and/or Agility. The breeder is going to keep an eye on her to see if ends up being conformation worthy, but that wasn't our main focus when we got her. Now I am getting the whole conformation bug!!!!




kfayard said:


> Yep, she was shown and actually got 4th yesterday in a open out of 15. So, not bad for having no coat
> 
> Let me know if you will be going to Houston!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ha, yep that was her! She got 4th again yesterday...so not shabby for chewed legs and no coat! She usually has TONS of coat. Leo is gorgeous, i see him all the time. His offspring right now is pretty young...but so far he is producing nice pups. PM me if u have any questions or if u decide to go to Houston. We could meet up and i could help u with show questions as we watch!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Those are HUGE wonderful shows to attend! I am jealous-so many things to see and do. Our Marlo finished her Championship there last year.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It says on the website that in order to help support AKC's new canine partners program they will have instructors there teaching little obedience and agility skills for the public to bring their dogs out to try.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> It says on the website that in order to help support AKC's new canine partners program they will have instructors there teaching little obedience and agility skills for the public to bring their dogs out to try.


Wow, it sounds like so much fun! I wish it wasn't so far away!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

The Houston GR Club will have a very nice raffle ringside on Thur, the day of their Speciality - so check that out if you're going. Some of the members will also be doing Meet the Breed throughout the weekend. 

And there are 2 golden rescues in Houston and both will have booths there with some of their rescues. They usually have raffles and some other things for fundraising for a wonderful cause.

Ann 
Dallas


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The list of vendors is out on the website - vendors and rescue groups combined I counted over 200! I really need to get some more money


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> The list of vendors is out on the website - vendors and rescue groups combined I counted over 200! I really need to get some more money


OMG! I wish I was going, that sounds awesome!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

OH NO!!!! This is going to be a disaster!!! Over 200 vendors...can not be good for my bank account!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

kfayard said:


> OH NO!!!! This is going to be a disaster!!! Over 200 vendors...can not be good for my bank account!!!


ha ha well I did say vendors and rescue groups combined....there are a lot of breed specific rescue groups that get booths. But yeah, plan to go home broke ROFL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

got my judging program in the mail today...I opened it up immediately so I wouldn't forget to put the parking hangtag in my car so I can get into the "tan lot." Only I couldn't find the hangtag. I shook everything and had just decided they forgot to include it when I realized that the tan piece of paper folded over was its substitute. Apparently Reliant is feeling the economy too since the nice hangtag is now a tan sheet of paper that they suggest to tape to the windshield :doh:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> got my judging program in the mail today...I opened it up immediately so I wouldn't forget to put the parking hangtag in my car so I can get into the "tan lot." Only I couldn't find the hangtag. I shook everything and had just decided they forgot to include it when I realized that the tan piece of paper folded over was its substitute. Apparently Reliant is feeling the economy too since the nice hangtag is now a tan sheet of paper that they suggest to tape to the windshield :doh:


Wow even a parking pass for this show?!

What number are you?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm number 144.

For anyone that's going to be there Thursday or Friday, Flip's class is scheduled to start at 11:20 on Thursday and on Friday he'll probably show sometime between 9 and 10. Other than his show times I'll be back and forth between the obedience set up and the vendors. 

For anyone wondering around the obedience area, if you see a blue double chair that seats two with golden retrievers painted on the back, then you found my set up!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I'm number 144.
> 
> For anyone that's going to be there Thursday or Friday, Flip's class is scheduled to start at 11:20 on Thursday and on Friday he'll probably show sometime between 9 and 10. Other than his show times I'll be back and forth between the obedience set up and the vendors.
> 
> For anyone wondering around the obedience area, if you see a blue double chair that seats two with golden retrievers painted on the back, then you found my set up!


I will not get there until Thursday sometime!! I will def come look for u Friday!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

kfayard said:


> I will not get there until Thursday sometime!! I will def come look for u Friday!!


What classes are you showing in?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> What classes are you showing in?


I had planned for my girl to be there for majors! And made plans with some of my local kennel club members and we were all going. I was sooo excited. Well, her handler called to say that she was in heat and blowing coat and he felt I should pull her and not waste my money since she is not at her best!!  So, I have been waiting to go to this show ALL summer...so go figure my luck she would blow coat 2 weeks before all the big majors came up!! But, I am still going with my friends!! I will just be there hanging out and spending money  They have aussies in conformation.

I am actually going to try and get her RN and RA done within the next 2 months. Maybe her CD too. We are training for those now while I have her back home!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

kfayard said:


> I had planned for my girl to be there for majors! And made plans with some of my local kennel club members and we were all going. I was sooo excited. Well, her handler called to say that she was in heat and blowing coat and he felt I should pull her and not waste my money since she is not at her best!!  So, I have been waiting to go to this show ALL summer...so go figure my luck she would blow coat 2 weeks before all the big majors came up!! But, I am still going with my friends!! I will just be there hanging out and spending money  They have aussies in conformation.
> 
> I am actually going to try and get her RN and RA done within the next 2 months. Maybe her CD too. We are training for those now while I have her back home!


Oh bummer That is what sucks about owning a bitch! I am sure you will have lots of fun at the show anyway! Sounds like great shopping, and lots of great dogs will be there.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well dog is bathed, final packing is under way, and we are about ready to hit the road in the morning!

It looks like parking has gone up from eight dollars to ten dollars. And they do recharge every time you reenter. thats some expensive parking.

On a sad note, one of my very best friends, who usually shows at reliant every year, is staying at a hotel room right next to Reliant all week. Not to show, but to go to MD Anderson to find out if he has cancer.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm coming in on Thursday---I will look for you too! 



Loisiana said:


> I'm number 144.
> 
> For anyone that's going to be there Thursday or Friday, Flip's class is scheduled to start at 11:20 on Thursday and on Friday he'll probably show sometime between 9 and 10. Other than his show times I'll be back and forth between the obedience set up and the vendors.
> 
> For anyone wondering around the obedience area, if you see a blue double chair that seats two with golden retrievers painted on the back, then you found my set up!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Two of Banker's sisters will be showing. I wish I could go watch. It's a great event.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Two of Banker's sisters will be showing. I wish I could go watch. It's a great event.


Obedience or show...I will try to get some pics if you know their numbers


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I am looking forward to hearing all the results from the specialty today!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

This is just copy & pasted from Kelli's facebook page:

Houston golden show results:
Winners dog: easthill broxden woodland fig r mcgee
Reserve dog: masters teko best of the west
Winners bitch: clm bruwins ragz to riches
Reserve bitch: hytree emery's hot topic
Bob: summits the titanic


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

HIT today went to a golden too from novice with a 199.

I am back home now after spending 400 at the vendors today :uhoh:


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

That was today results. Did not make it in time for the specialty yesterday :-(.

I only spent 15 dollars today. Tomorrow will b a different story!!

I also met another gfm (Kimberley with katiebluesmidnightsky). She is so sweet!! We had a good time shopping/looking around.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> HIT today went to a golden too from novice with a 199.
> 
> I am back home now after spending 400 at the vendors today :uhoh:


 
Must have been a really nice golden!!


----------

